# I need Drivers for HP dv6500 - XP Pro



## ATm32 (Jun 5, 2009)

Windows *XP Pro* ( 5.1 Build )

HP Pavilion *dv6500* Entertainment notebook PC
Processor : *Intel *(R) Core ( TM)2 Due CPU T7500 

I need these drivers :

• Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
• Base System Device
• Base System Device
• Base System Device
• Ethernet Controller
• HP Intergrated Module
• Modern Device on High Definition Audio Bus
• Network Controller
• SM Bus Controller
• Unknown Device ( I think it's wireless bluetooth ) 
• Video Controller ( VGA Compatible )



thx advanced ..

:grin:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for drivers:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3380544

Note: install the chipset driver first.
After completing the driver installs check in device manager for any yellow ! marks and
post them here.


----------



## ATm32 (Jun 5, 2009)

ok ^^


----------



## ATm32 (Jun 5, 2009)

these u have posted for win Vista , do they work on XP SP3 ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

XP drivers are here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3380544


----------



## ATm32 (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah but I don't see Chipset Driver for Win XP :{

no need for it ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You need it ( The SM Bus controller tells you the chipset is not loaded ) . . 

Did this laptop comw with XP? 

Looks like HP does not furnish them . . You can look at the Vista drivers to see what the details are, and then google for the XP Drivers


----------



## ATm32 (Jun 5, 2009)

no it came with Vista Ultimate .. 

btw , i found this , installed it and it works , no ! mark on SM bus 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done . . it takes a while, but you can usually find drvers via the google route.


----------



## ATm32 (Jun 5, 2009)

• Base System Device
• Base System Device
• Base System Device
• Modern Device on High Definition Audio Bus
• Video Controller ( VGA Compatible )

only these r left


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Base Sustgem Device is probably flash drive reeaders, Modem would be the dialup modem . . do you have intel video or nvidia?


----------



## ATm32 (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah Nvidia GeForce


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Google "nvidia drivers" and use their refeence drivers


----------

